# Self tuning



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have heard that the Corvettes that have the same engine as us have a self tuning feature, apparently the computer is constantly sampling the different variables in the engine and adjusts accordingly. Is this BS and if not does the GTO's computer do the same thing?


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

That applies to all OBDII compliant vehicles (1996 and up. Some even earlier).

The computer makes adjustments for better efficiency based upon patterns interpereted from data collected from the sensors. A more efficient engine is -often- a more powerful engine.


----------

